# Calendar Spreads Commodity Futures Trading



## bluey1937 (19 September 2013)

Hi, Is anyone trading Calendar Spreads Commodity Futures/ If so what trading platform are you using?
Bluey


----------



## CanOz (28 December 2013)

Here a 4 spreads that are on my watchlist...Live cattle (LE/LE) has moved already and in these thin conditions i didn't take the trade...i best be patient and wait until the 6th...


----------



## CanOz (28 December 2013)

One more, a copper spread, but its not looking too bearish yet...

The arrows indicate the seasonal tendency...


----------

